# Hello from the U.S.



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, my name is Darla. Recently got 3 pet mice for my son, now we have 2 sets of babies. We are happy and all is fine. Although he will be keeping several mice as pets we are planning on breeding some for ...well... . I have been reading info on your forum since we got the mice and it is very informative. I did have a question about telling the difference of boys and girls on 7 day olds. I suppose this is not the right place for that. I will post a proper question at another time. Thanks so much!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Darla,there is a section on sexing pinkies in the announcements bit that might help.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, enjoy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Darla, welcome to our forum


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Ah 2 sets of babies I have 5 sets. I take it the petshop didn't sex them properly or were already pregnant.


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

They were already pregnant because we have only had them for less than 3 weeks. One litter is now a week old. The mice are beautiful. Never have I seen mice like these, till I went on this site of course. As soon as I find my camera I will get pics.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1

Excited to see those pics!


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry can not post pics....says file is too big. I am unable to figure out how to fix that.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

darla said:


> Sorry can not post pics....says file is too big. I am unable to figure out how to fix that.


I found some old guides that i made from the old forum that might be able to help you.

The first one is a Photo Resizing Guide and the second is a How To Upload Photo's Guide


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks..I did find that wonderful step by step guide earlier and did post pics in the new mice section. Thanks so much!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

HEllo!!  :welcome1 to the forum!! America? Ohhh!


----------

